# Best grinder/mixer for making wet thai curry pastes and indian pastes/spices



## netik (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking for a good (or the best) grinder for the thai/indian cuisine. I now have a pretty expensive kenwood food processor with a mixer, but I can't make wet pastes with it and it takes too much space, that's why I'm looking for something new.

I heard about sumeet, but they don't seem to be that good after all.

Any recommandations?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

This is probably not what you want to hear, but.... In my opinion a pestle and mortar is best for wet spice mixture and doesn't take up much space.
For dry mixtures I use either said pestle and mortar or a simple coffee grinder


----------



## netik (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you Butzy, up to now, I always did it with a mortar from a local asian shop, because it didn't work with the mixer. But somehow..maybe I'm doing it wrong, but the paste doesn't become very homogeneous. There are always pieces of chilli inside. When I buy a thai curry paste, it is completely homogeneous.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Don't worry too much about small pieces in your paste. The pastes I bought on the market in Bangkok were also not as smooth as the ones in the shops.
There is a thread in which we discussed pastes quite thoroughly. I'll post the link once I found it back.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/70933/home-made-thai-curry-pastes


----------



## aoife (Feb 14, 2014)

I know this is an old post but I'm replying in case this might help anyone googling like I was for a long time! I really struggled with my curry pastes with both of my old food processors. It just never worked out. Chunks of stuff were always present no matter how long I blended for.  I bought a Bamix a while ago and it is just the best for curry pastes! I have both the dry pot and the 'wet and dry' pot. They're small so if I am making a lot I have to do it in batches. For example a large volume paste for 8 people I can do in 3 or 4 batches. Each batch only takes a minute or two for wet stuff though and dry stuff in done, really properly done, in seconds. I think they make a bigger pot (slicey or something) but I have yet to invest. I have the deluxe model. It also makes mayonnaise in seconds. I'd marry the thing for all its help in the kitchen but my husband probably wouldn't be pleased! Anyway, I hope this helps anyone out on a google search for smooth curry paste. I had to pass it on!


----------

